# Oh my, 4 Logans for auction just up the road....



## Mister Ed (Apr 6, 2014)

... this could get ugly for me, LOL. I almost wouldn't mind having one of the cabinet versions and selling the 200/210.:whistle:
An 1875 (QCGB, cabinet, part of a taper attachment? ... still 10" though):
http://michiganonlineauctions.aucti...hive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En#images

A 2555V (12", QCGB, 1&3/8 spindle hole, variable speed, and *look at the size of the dials*):
http://michiganonlineauctions.aucti...580&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

A 2557V (same as above with the longer bed):
http://michiganonlineauctions.aucti...581&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

And a Powermatic/Logan (11", QCGB, long bed, 1&3/8 spindle hole, L00 spindle, nice dials, splash/chip guard, hardened ways,) :
http://michiganonlineauctions.aucti...578&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En

The Powermatic or the 2557V have piqued my interest (the most). The Powermatic has the drive belt flopping in the breeze (could be signs of other issues). What about the selector handles for the QCGB being dropped down like they are? Any issues there? Remember I'm used to change gears.


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey, Cool!

You could be our agent. We buy 'em, you fly'em!  :rofl:


----------

